# Onward to Drive-Up Hell



## Pattern Finder (Aug 11, 2020)

Yo, gotta get this rant off my chest.

ASANTS, my store tries to stay in the green by getting the items when they tell us their coming, writing up a sticky note with their first/last name and car description, and immediately processing it once they arrive instead of scanning their barcode. And that’s if they give us a heads up.

How they laid out the order locations screws us over when it’s all in the different locations. We got one in the back of guest service (not bad), one at the side of the main street entrance (kinda inconvenient), and one all the way in the back of receiving (worst one). I didn’t think it would get worse than the receiving location until my coworker broke the news yesterday.

We have a new order location for the groceries. It’s upstairs all the way in the main stockroom’s freezer. So all the perishable stuff along with frozen foods. He told me starting Tuesday, this will be part of our Drive Up routine. We were instructed if we see the freezer location abbreviation, we take a picture of the entire order along with the items on our phone and process it immediately once the timer starts.

I feel like there should be better solutions, but this madness is currently frying my brain. I hope they do provide some jackets on the side because that freezer’s no joke for anyone who’s only live in or used to So Cal’s weather.

wake me up (wake me up inside)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 11, 2020)

That's spot for you.








						Service & Engagement - Can I speak to a manager?: A front end thread
					

A dedicated thread for sharing tips and tricks as a cashier, cart attendant, GSA, or service desk TM.  Do your stores require guests to have government issued ID when they pick up myGo orders? Mine does (it's best practice anyway), but the other store in town does not so it's created a lot of...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 11, 2020)

Wow. My problem with this is that you are letting Corp believe you are actually getting it done in less than 2 minutes when CLEARLY you wouldn't even come close. Why let them think you can do it when you can't? It's cheating really.


----------



## NKG (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait so what happens if the guest doesn't come and you already processed their order? Karen is gonna see the "congratulations you successfully picked up your order" email


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 11, 2020)

^^ exactly. I can’t tell you how many times we’ve received the beep alert, grabbed the item, get the honk, go out and no one is there. This happens several more times until the guest realizeS they are at the WRONG store.

Now this also speaks to the inadequacy of Targets geo-fencing but...


----------



## Pattern Finder (Aug 11, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> ^^ exactly. I can’t tell you how many times we’ve received the beep alert, grabbed the item, get the honk, go out and no one is there. This happens several more times until they realize they are at the WRONG store.





Sassy Avocado said:


> Wait so what happens if the guest doesn't come and you already processed their order? Karen is gonna see the "congratulations you successfully picked up your order" email



On the lowest shelf of a mover, we hold the orders that are a no-show. The guest either comes in to grab it or the guest is outside and we bring it out if their order name and car description matches along with their whole order.

I do agree guest service TM and I are at fault for letting this happen because it’s unfair for the rest of the stores who are following procedures. I talked about it with my ETL-SETL, but he said SD doesn’t see any problems, so it’s no problems. I can try emailing corp to report this.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 11, 2020)

Rediculous!

What also bothers me is the expectation to use YOUR phone to take the picture.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 11, 2020)

Pattern Finder said:


> On the lowest shelf of a mover, we hold the orders that are a no-show. The guest either comes in to grab it or the guest is outside and we bring it out if their order name and car description matches along with their whole order.



How's that gonna work when you add Fresh/Frozen into the mix?


----------



## NKG (Aug 11, 2020)

Pattern Finder said:


> On the lowest shelf of a mover, we hold the orders that are a no-show. The guest either comes in to grab it or the guest is outside and we bring it out if their order name and car description matches along with their whole order.
> 
> I do agree guest service TM and I are at fault for letting this happen because it’s unfair for the rest of the stores who are following procedures. I talked about it with my ETL-SETL, but he said SD doesn’t see any problems, so it’s no problems. I can try emailing corp to report this.



You can reset the timer by having the guest hit the 3 dots on the right. Its like changed your mind or not ready then they put they are here clock starts all over


----------



## Pattern Finder (Aug 11, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> How's that gonna work when you add Fresh/Frozen into the mix?



It’s not and we’ll suffer the consequences of that. It’s hubris to think it’ll even work.


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 11, 2020)

what you are doing is super cursed and is going to fuck you over so hard in the future :/


----------



## Priceslasher (Aug 12, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Wow. My problem with this is that you are letting Corp believe you are actually getting it done in less than 2 minutes when CLEARLY you wouldn't even come close. Why let them think you can do it when you can't? It's cheating really.


In my store it would be because we are screamed at, stalked, cant do it in 2 seconds? Hours cut and pushed out. My question quite frankly... HOW THE HELL does corporate, DSD,etc. NOT SEE Signal Flags everywhere ????? Hmmmm. Must have a turbo jet pack on today 500 drive up orders all completed .02 seconds.😂😂😂


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 12, 2020)

Corporate doesn't care to look at store that's doing good. Besides if you told corporate and your store found out you will have hell to pay. They would go out of there way to make you miserable if they are doing this shit. Tarshit doesn't like a tattletale.


----------



## Priceslasher (Aug 12, 2020)

Or the common theme of guest complaints, this bag isn’t mine or I am missing half my order. I know I’m saying everything we ALL know. I really just want to support my team and be that PROUD positive cheerleader backing my company that I was so happy to be a part of. BUT, currently I’m disheartened and disgusted by who allows this.. and how they think quality of service takes the back seat over quantity of service. It’s business. I totally get that. It should NEVER be ok to take a photo of a guests order on your personal device. Target won’t buy me a new one if I drop it running out for a driveup. Pretty sure that is breaking some privacy rule. We have guests that used to love our driveup. Would visit daily sometimes 3/4 times a day. Throwing gift cards at them for inconvenience and apologies is no longer working for them. So, loyalty really isn’t the focus. Sadly. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Priceslasher (Aug 12, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> ^^ exactly. I can’t tell you how many times we’ve received the beep alert, grabbed the item, get the honk, go out and no one is there. This happens several more times until the guest realizeS they are at the WRONG store.
> 
> Now this also speaks to the inadequacy of Targets geo-fencing but...


LOL. I actually contacted appropriate channels about this geo fence. They had NO IDEA what it was or what I was finding an issue with.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 12, 2020)

Priceslasher said:


> LOL. I actually contacted appropriate channels about this geo fence. They had NO IDEA what it was or what I was finding an issue with.


If you MySupport with #geofence they’ll fix it for your store


----------



## Priceslasher (Aug 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If you MySupport with #geofence they’ll fix it for your store


I will give that a try.Thank you!


----------

